# Zebra danio moving slowly at top of tank. Depression? What could it be?



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm reposting this; I put it in the wrong section earlier

I've had my Zebra Danio for 5 months now. Up till now, they've all been fine. In the past two weeks however, one of them has been swimming slowly at the top, almost like he's really really tired. He doesnt get excited like he used to during feeding time, and I almost never see him at the bottom. I'm not sure if its swim bladder disease; I never see him on his side or upside down. He just sits and swims slowly in a corner at the top. He also seems like he has to move his whole body to swim, but that could just be because hes moving slower (and its easier to maintain speed than to start and to stop). 

I dont have a kit to measure levels (I'll get one soon!), but I usually do a biweekly 40% water change. Recently I've been doing it weekly. The tank is understocked anyways, so I dont think ammonia levels would be the problem. 

What could it be?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

what are the other tank mates?
how big is the tank?


----------



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

Its a 10 gallon tank, which I know is a bit small for him. He lives with 3 other danios. I'll be upgrading to a 20 gallon when I can, but I unfortunately cant right now (The storekeeper sold the danios to me with a 1 gallon, and it was tough enough to get a 10 gallon)

However, I've had him for 5 months and he's been find until now, so I think he may have gotten sick or something.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

without knowing water params its kinda hard to pin down what could be causing this. does it seem as he is breathing heavily and fast (rapid gill movement)


----------



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

Not terribly fast. When I lost another fish from swim bladder about 9 months ago, he had extremely heavy breathing. This fish is breathing a little heavier than normal,but its not terribly fast.

My tank has been set up for about 9 months, and I do water changes. Assuming normal parameters, what could it be?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

could be as simple as that's where he wants to hangout, I have Africans that will stay in their general area all the time. different fish have different behaviors. I would just continue to moitor him and your water params at this point its hard to say he has anything with not really breathing heavy or showing any physical symptoms of disease. by chance is his poop white and stringy? usually indicates internal parasites.


----------

